# What has EVH done for us lately?



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Let me first begin by saying that I am a fan, a big fan of pre-5150 EVH.

Now, this thread may annoy some folks, but seriously, has Edward Van Halen done anything relevant with respect to guitar playing over the past 25 years?

That is other than slapping his name on 2000 different overpriced 'signature' model guitars, amps, pedals, etc.


----------



## Gene Machine (Sep 22, 2007)

*some*

disclaimer: My $.02 YMMV

although his Hagar era songs didn't have the adolescent recklessness of the DLR era, I thought Eddie's song writing actually got better with Hagar. Interesting chords, interesting songs, nice melodies. I reallly enjoyed them with Hagar too, i just thought of it as a different band.

After they kicked out Sammy, it was a rotating door of crap, either the glory day DLR trainwreck reunions or Gary Cherone, whatever. I haven't heard Ed do anything interesting or that Ii liked since Balance.

I haven't heard them on tour lately, but unless he's playing better than 1984 tour, there's nothing newgoing.

So I agree, not much new. I'd say in 15 years.

Gene.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

he only made a few albums that some of us will listen to for the rest of our lives- vh1 and 2, fair warning, women and children first. good stuff. if you ask for more, yu get 1984. so dont ask for more or yu get crap. so stop it.
im not even a fan, i just like good tunes.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Gene Machine said:


> disclaimer: My $.02 YMMV
> 
> although his Hagar era songs didn't have the adolescent recklessness of the DLR era, I thought Eddie's song writing actually got better with Hagar. Interesting chords, interesting songs, nice melodies. I reallly enjoyed them with Hagar too, i just thought of it as a different band...
> 
> ...


I actually saw them on the reunion tour. They were great, but again, nothing new. However, I thought his solo was nothing special - a lot of it was just noise.




fraser said:


> he only made a few albums that some of us will listen to for the rest of our lives- vh1 and 2, fair warning, women and children first. good stuff. if you ask for more, yu get 1984. so dont ask for more or yu get crap. so stop it.
> im not even a fan, i just like good tunes.


1984 wasn't that bad - Panama, Hot for Teacher, Girl Gone Bad, etc. There were a few weaker tracks too, but I'd take it over anything he did after that album.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

fraser said:


> he only made a few albums that some of us will listen to for the rest of our lives- vh1 and 2, fair warning, women and children first. good stuff. if you ask for more, yu get 1984. so dont ask for more or yu get crap. so stop it.
> im not even a fan, i just like good tunes.



+1 accept I like 1984 as well, I'll never tire of hearing all of the above records. the rest , nope.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

My VH listening is limited to pretty much the first disc and whatever song pops on Q107 every now and then, unless it's Panama, or Jump, in which case I switch stations mighty fast.

Like Gene said, I don't mind some of the Hagar-era stuff, but I also don't go out of my way to listen to it either.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What has Eddie given us lately? Maybe a few good laughs:

http://video.google.ca/videosearch?q=Van+Halen+Parody&hl=en&emb=0&aq=f#


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

My problem with EVH is does he really have to be on every guitar magazine cover multiple times a year? The last few covers he has been on weren't even because of upcoming albums. It was to promote the insanely expensive gear from the EVH/Fender line.

He will always be a great player and a pioneer. But there are new players out there breaking new ground. Put them on the magazine covers.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Gene Machine said:


> although his Hagar era songs didn't have the adolescent recklessness of the DLR era, I thought Eddie's song writing actually got better with Hagar. Interesting chords, interesting songs, nice melodies. I reallly enjoyed them with Hagar too, i just thought of it as a different band.
> 
> After they kicked out Sammy, it was a rotating door of crap, either the glory day DLR trainwreck reunions or Gary Cherone, whatever. I haven't heard Ed do anything interesting or that Ii liked since Balance.
> 
> Gene.



I couldn't agree more. They were a much different entity when Hagar joined. I much prefer their albums with Hagar for the same reasons you mentioned - much more interesting and evolved music. Don't get me wrong, I really enjoy the early VH catalogue (that, Rush & Triumph is what I grew up on). Early VH is great, fun, in your face rock 'n' roll. VanHagar is more grown up, layered & disciplined rock'n'roll.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> What has Eddie given us lately? Maybe a few good laughs:
> 
> http://video.google.ca/videosearch?q=Van+Halen+Parody&hl=en&emb=0&aq=f#


Hahahaha. Best response to any post I've read in at least a couple of weeks!

Has anyone seen the youtube clip of him promoting that ridiculously priced EVH guitar from Fender from a few years back? He seems to be a bit tipsy and looks like a hobo.



torndownunit said:


> My problem with EVH is does he really have to be on every guitar magazine cover multiple times a year? The last few covers he has been on weren't even because of upcoming albums. It was to promote the insanely expensive gear from the EVH/Fender line.
> 
> He will always be a great player and a pioneer. But there are new players out there breaking new ground. Put them on the magazine covers.


That's my whole point. He's done zero for guitar playing over the past 25 years. I won't disagree, in general, the songwriting improved during the Hagar years, but how difficult would that have been? The original lineup wasn't famous for 'songwriting' per se.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What would you call a song like 'Jump'? Bubble Gum Shred? And since this thread is about EVH and not DLR I will not stray and comment about him in that song/video. :2guns:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

james on bass said:


> I couldn't agree more. They were a much different entity when Hagar joined. I much prefer their albums with Hagar for the same reasons you mentioned - much more interesting and evolved music. Don't get me wrong, I really enjoy the early VH catalogue (that, Rush & Triumph is what I grew up on). Early VH is great, fun, in your face rock 'n' roll. VanHagar is more grown up, layered & disciplined rock'n'roll.


And I'll have to agree with you as well.

That said Eddie hasn't done anything for us since Hagar was booted. The last 12 years have been pretty much lack luster.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Yet companies keep churning out more and more EVH signature products - guitars, amps, etc.

I can see why companies do it - his name really does help them. Look at the track record:

- Would Kramer have made it so big if EVH wasn't affiliated with them?
- Isn't the Axis (formerly the EVH Signature) one of Ernie Ball's best selling products?
- What about Peavey? What were they before EVH's involvement? People used to laugh at that company (I still do - hahahaha - sorry)

What I don't understand is why people keep buying his endorsed stuff though. I mean seriously, the EVH wah pedal??? Did he even know how to spell wah during the 6 albums that made him famous, let alone use one?

Ok, today's rant is over.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

My .02 would be along the same lines as many here. the early stuff is what blew our minds. At the time, he was the only one doing that kind of thing. I do think however that we should probably not expect anything for EVH. I think in terms of his contribution to guitar and rock and roll, it has been given. it's like saying "what has BB King done for us lately". It's already been done. 

I also seen the reunion tour. Nice to see it but EVH is not what he used to be. The solo's were nothing what they were even 10 years ago. So I think that in terms of Van Halen and Eddie, we have to live in the past and be grateful for what was given. His career is essentially over. 

The whole guitar mag thing is stupid though. They still put up Paul Stanley too, evertime he comes out with a new gimmick and Kiss has not been relevant in 30 years.. Those mags are trash.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

TO me Eddie as created a "new" style of playing what, as not since been surpass, many have tried to emitate him, but none have done better. If he'de died in say early 90's he would have considered the god of guitar like Hendrix was for his generation, but he lived, had many issues, but was able to survive it all. To me the Sammy era was as good as the DLR one. they have incredible records and sings, and the both guitars live was also pretty cool.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I've never liked VH, but I wonder why he should really be expected to do anything for any of us at all -- lately or otherwise? 
Although, I think I've discovered the source of his troubles. It's not the drink/drugs, they hired this guy:










(Hey, didn't he work for Nickelback?)


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

vds5000 said:


> Yet companies keep churning out more and more EVH signature products - guitars, amps, etc.
> 
> I can see why companies do it - his name really does help them. Look at the track record:
> 
> ...


EVH's new line is owned by Fender. He designs everything for it. And it's some REALLY expensive gear. I mean, the EVH Frankenstien replica is $25,000 USD. For a replica of a guitar he build from scraps. The new EVH models will likely be around $3000-4000 I would guess?

I can't understand spending that much money to try to get a sound that is someone else's trademark sound. And his gear is so distinctive, I can't understand spending that much on gear to LOOK just like someone else.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

torndownunit said:


> EVH's new line is owned by Fender. He designs everything for it. And it's some REALLY expensive gear. I mean, the EVH Frankenstien replica is $25,000 USD. For a replica of a guitar he build from scraps. The new EVH models will likely be around $3000-4000 I would guess?
> 
> I can't understand spending that much money to try to get a sound that is someone else's trademark sound. And his gear is so distinctive, I can't understand spending that much on gear to LOOK just like someone else.


With the reunion tour, fender hit a homerun with the Frankenstrat replica, yes, 25 000$ is bit much, but when you read about how it's made and the amount of hrs spent on making one, it's surely not a junker. a 12 000$ might have been better, but in then end, the first 300 sold faster then any artist series ever did it seems. 

I think we'll see the new Wolfgang sell for a bit less, right now they are at the reveil stage and price differ from every site you read about it. As for it's gear, it's his own, but it's not realy worst then when for exemple in the 80's, every rock band was using marshall, and we, as kids, wanted a Marshall just because Iron Maiden or Priest were using it, it's all about Marketing realy.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

To the original poster's title- Why does EVH have to do anything? It's not like he owes the public anything....

I'm of the opinion (like others have posted) that he has made his mark on the world as a player long ago. I'd argue that his body of work is still inspiring players today... probably almost as much as it always has.

I'm a fan of the early music and tones as well as the later Hagar stuff... it's impossible to argue that there isn't some great playing, killer technique, awesome tones and cool tunes in the body of VH work and I'll always appreciate that.

Having said that, I don't have a lot of respect for the business maneuvers of EVH over the past few years. When he dumped Ernie Ball (coincidentally about the same time I started losing interest in his music) I lost a lot of respect for him. He knows how to capitalize on his legacy, that's for sure (kinda like Gene Simmons)... if people are going to buy that stuff, then why not? 

I liked the Axis, the 5150 was a cool amp, the Wolfgang was okay but never really grabbed me and the 5150 III doesn't really do anything for me tonally. It sure doesn't sound anything like any of the VH tones I prefer... but some guys are going to love it, for the Eddie connection or not. Some guys will get their own tone out of it. It was interesting how many of the heavy bands were using the original 5150 amps back then... and they certainly weren't trying to sound like EVH. It was just a really good sounding high gain amp that wasn't very expensive. It seems like as time has gone on it's shifted from great gear the average guy can afford to overpriced products for collectors.

my 2 cents anyway..

gtrguy


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

gtrguy said:


> To the original poster's title- Why does EVH have to do anything? It's not like he owes the public anything....
> 
> gtrguy


My point wasn't that he owes anyone anything. It was that he's done nothing relevant guitar-wise for over 25 years, so why is he constantly on several guitar magazine covers every year and he's still pawning off signature models of this and that? I guess, the bigger question is, why do people still buy the stuff? You're not going to sound like someone just because you have the same gear. EVH will sound like EVH no matter what he's playing, just like Joe Schmo will sound like Joe Schmo, even if he's playing through EVH's rig.

Here's a little tidbit of info some people may not know - for years, well before the Peavey 5150 amp, he had this one old Marshall that was suppose to be the 'holy grail'. During a few interviews, he'd talk about how his buddy Jose A__________ (I forget his last name) modified that amp to make it sound the way it did. Then, after Jose passed away, he started backtracking and saying that Jose never modified that amp, and he was saying it was modified only to throw some business towards his buddy. Nice way to manipulate your fans, don't you think?

Sorry, this time I promise, no more ranting for the rest of the day


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

vds5000 said:


> My point wasn't that he owes anyone anything. It was that he's done nothing relevant guitar-wise for over 25 years, so why is he constantly on several guitar magazine covers every year and he's still pawning off signature models of this and that? I guess, the bigger question is, why do people still buy the stuff? You're not going to sound like someone just because you have the same gear. EVH will sound like EVH no matter what he's playing, just like Joe Schmo will sound like Joe Schmo, even if he's playing through EVH's rig.
> 
> Here's a little tidbit of info some people may not know - for years, well before the Peavey 5150 amp, he had this one old Marshall that was suppose to be the 'holy grail'. During a few interviews, he'd talk about how his buddy Jose A__________ (I forget his last name) modified that amp to make it sound the way it did. Then, after Jose passed away, he started backtracking and saying that Jose never modified that amp, and he was saying it was modified only to throw some business towards his buddy. Nice way to manipulate your fans, don't you think?
> 
> Sorry, this time I promise, no more ranting for the rest of the day


No one actually knows the true story about his original sound, i know he had a lot of effects into it, and i would'nt be surprised if his marshall had been modified, i mean in the 80's the JCM 800 for exemple was the base for most metal sound, but each band had it slightly modified. Metalica at some point used marshalls modified in Montreal. so naturally my friend got his plexi modified the same way..damn that was a nice sound


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

There comes a time in every period of music when the old gods are the old fools. Nothing different here. His style is passe, and his fan base is aging. Everyday that passes he becomes more and more old hat. This is a good thing though, otherwise music would become stale and irrelevant. Some fans of bands cling to the old stuff, hoping that their time will come again, but they really should open their eyes and ears, as the ones the gods inspire eventually outshine the gods themselves. And then one day, they become the old fools, and the cycle begins again...........


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Accept2 said:


> There comes a time in every period of music when the old gods are the old fools. Nothing different here. His style is passe, and his fan base is aging. Everyday that passes he becomes more and more old hat. This is a good thing though, otherwise music would become stale and irrelevant. Some fans of bands cling to the old stuff, hoping that their time will come again, but they really should open their eyes and ears, as the ones the gods inspire eventually outshine the gods themselves. And then one day, they become the old fools, and the cycle begins again...........


You know what? I agree whole-heartly with this. For years, I would wait and wait for DLR to rejoin VH, hoping that the magic would be back. Well, they were great live, but obviously they're not what they were.

Now, on the positive side - nothing makes me appreciate what he had done in the past with his technique more than actually trying to transcribe almost any one of his solos. Even if I slow one down, I sometimes can't help but shake my head, smile and think 'son of a bitch - where the hell did that come from?'.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

vds5000 said:


> My point wasn't that he owes anyone anything. It was that he's done nothing relevant guitar-wise for over 25 years, so why is he constantly on several guitar magazine covers every year


I'd say for a couple of reasons: 1- he was a huge influence (directly or indirectly) on every generation of player that came after him, 2- I can only assume that putting him on the cover sells issues of the mags and 3- because the mags are being 'influenced' by the manufacturers who have $$$ to gain from putting him on the cover and having him talk about the newest piece of gear they'll be coming out with.

So he hasn't done anything relevant for a long time- Jimmy Page and Jimi Hendrix still make it to the covers of guitar mags too...

Just so you know, I do actually agree with what you're saying. I'm just intending to add to it really.

As for the Marshall stories- Eddie's a liar. The voltage was up, the voltage was down, it was modded, it was stock, blah, blah, blah... I think he was deliberately misleading people. His tone was a secret he didn't want to share just like how he would turn his back to the audience when tapping in the early days so guys wouldn't know what he was doing... or so the story goes.. who really knows anymore?

gtrguyy


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

gtrguy said:


> As for the Marshall stories- Eddie's a liar. The voltage was up, the voltage was down, it was modded, it was stock, blah, blah, blah... I think he was deliberately misleading people. His tone was a secret he didn't want to share just like how he would turn his back to the audience when tapping in the early days so guys wouldn't know what he was doing... or so the story goes.. who really knows anymore?
> 
> gtrguyy



Yes, yes, yes - someone finally said it. I'd say a bit of a manipulator too. He was knowingly misleading his fans into thinking they could get their marshalls to sound like his just to get his buddy some more business.

I'm pretty confident that his Marshall wasn't really the holy grail. I'm still a firm believer that it's the player, not the gear. Nugent said that while VH used to open for him, he would show up early during soundcheck and play through Eddies gear, but he'd still sound like him, not like Eddie.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Paul said:


> Then why'd you just get a new amp?????:smile:


Short Answer:
Because :smile:

Real Answer:
I've spent the past several months dumping most my gear (several guitars and amps) to pay for my furnace. It's finally almost all paid for so I thought I'd reward myself. I assure you, I didn't get it because I wanted to sound like someone else. I'll still sound like me - just a different variation of me :smile:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I'd like Eddie to spend his free time and make an attempt at a instrumental album. Time to put the band out to pasture.

.02


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I'd like Eddie to spend his free time and make an attempt at a instrumental album. Time to put the band out to pasture.
> 
> .02


I can't see him doing it though. He pretty much has control of the band, so they put out what he wants them to put out. I would think that his way of thinking is that the amount of work required for a solo album would be at least the same (probably more) than a group effort, and when push comes to shove (no pun intended), a VH album will sell more than an EVH solo effort. Judging by his past actions, money drives him.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

ok...i got to ask, many seem frustrated because Eddie's into money!...uhu, what's the last musician you've seen that is NOT doing it for the money? Look at Bono...christ, everything he wares is sponsored. 

As to the music, i would actually love to see a Solo album, instrumental, he's one hell of a piano player, could be interesting.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Paul said:


> Wasn't VH "discovered" by Gene Simmons of KISS? Perhap EVH learned more from Gene Simmons that we might have thought?:smile:


Yep...Simmons Discovered VH. but Simmons is in a league of his own when it comes to selling out. Kiss is still making MORE money then most bands and they are'nt even performing. Gene and paul now are the only one owning KISS..the conned Ace Freyley and Peter Criss out of their 25% share a while back. So Ace and Peter are just average rich for musicians...compared to Gene and Paul who now receive ALL royalties. Gene actually got Ace to signe over his SPACE MAN character while Ace was stone as a rock...he can't realy take gene to court, as it would be adminiting the use of illegal drugs. Real shame to see Simmons do this to a former band mate. He got Ace and Peter to sign over the royalities to him and Paul when bother were struggling and in rehab as well.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Paul said:


> Wasn't VH "discovered" by Gene Simmons of KISS? Perhap EVH learned more from Gene Simmons that we might have thought?:smile:


Wanna hear irony? The night Gene saw VH, his intentions were to see another band, but VH went on stage first. The guitarist of that other band was none other than George Lynch




al3d said:


> ok...i got to ask, many seem frustrated because Eddie's into money!...uhu, what's the last musician you've seen that is NOT doing it for the money? Look at Bono...christ, everything he wares is sponsored.
> 
> .


I am not a fan of Bono, but at least we haven't seen a zillion different Bono signature guitars, including one model with a retail of $25k! Gimme a break! It was just a super-reliced Custom Shop strat - how can that price be justified? What about 3 different Bono signature amps? What about a Bono signature Flange pedal. Oh the best, a Bono signature Wah? Everyone is into money, but EVH is beyond 'into money'. Do you really think he brought DLR back into the group for sentimental reasons?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

vds5000 said:


> Wanna hear irony? The night Gene saw VH, his intentions were to see another band, but VH went on stage first. The guitarist of that other band was none other than George Lynch
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH..i'm not saying he's not into money, that's pretty sure he is in it for it. and i totaly agree a $25 000$ replica is total insane. But Eddy ain't the first, and wont be the last one.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

vds5000 said:


> Wanna hear irony? The night Gene saw VH, his intentions were to see another band, but VH went on stage first. The guitarist of that other band was none other than George Lynch


Was it Dokken or a band prior to Dokken?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Paul said:


> Nobody has to like Gene Simmons, but the man has earned respect. If you compare his kids to Ozzy's kids, it's not hard to figure out who has done the better job raising healthy kids to adulthood. On the Family Jewels show, Gene was most proud of receiving an award for being one of the 100 most sucessful US immigrants, than for any gold record.


You're likely right about that. Simmon freely admits that The Demon is a character and nothing more. Yes the man is a media maniac, but whatever. I've watched the show and I find it somewhat entertaining and yes his kids seem like well adjusted nice people, not those Osborne Morons. I just saw Ace Frehley on That Metal show and he's not at all bitter, if anything they had a great time making fun of Gene and his endless money making and branding.


----------



## vds5000 (Apr 14, 2008)

Paul said:


> I want Bono signature sunglasses.


Hahahahaha - you rock!



al3d said:


> OH..i'm not saying he's not into money, that's pretty sure he is in it for it. and i totaly agree a $25 000$ replica is total insane. But Eddy ain't the first, and wont be the last one.


I agree. I must state again, I'm definately not ripping into his playing - his playing on those first 6 albums (yes, even Diver Down) was fantastic - even by today's standards.



Jeff Flowerday said:


> Was it Dokken or a band prior to Dokken?


Actually, I don't believe it was Dokken, but it was defiantely George Lynch.



Starbuck said:


> You're likely right about that. Simmon freely admits that The Demon is a character and nothing more. Yes the man is a media maniac, but whatever. I've watched the show and I find it somewhat entertaining and yes his kids seem like well adjusted nice people, not those Osborne Morons. I just saw Ace Frehley on That Metal show and he's not at all bitter, if anything they had a great time making fun of Gene and his endless money making and branding.


If anyone gets a chance, I recommend reading Genes auto biography. I used to be a bigtime fan of KISS, so it was easy for me to filter the BS from the truth.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Why does he have to do anything for us lately? What has Jimmy Page or Tony Iommi done for us lately? Guys like EVH changed things at one point and you cannot expect them to continue to do so for the length of their career. 

Now that being said, it would be nice if EVH could have put out a few more albums over the past years.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

A Lot of bands from that Era are cashing in their former Success without releasing an album. Look at Black Sabbath, they are milking the cow like crazy. Scorpion, Ozzy, Maiden, Rats just to name a few. I mean hey..even BackStreet Boys are doing it..9kkhhd

I admit not all of them have so many sponsors like Eddy had over the years. But his greed does'nt take away is accomplishment to me realy. He his still admired by many for his former stuff, and his overall skills.

I'de love to see him live once again, saw only once live, and don't remember as much as i would like...hwopv


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

al3d said:


> A Lot of bands from that Era are cashing in their former Success without releasing an album. Look at [snip] Maiden,


For the record, Maiden are still putting out albums and have never stopped doing so (even when Dickenson left); they also put on an unbelievable show last year! 

TG


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> For the record, Maiden are still putting out albums and have never stopped doing so (even when Dickenson left); they also put on an unbelievable show last year!
> 
> TG


Oh i know..i'm a HUGH maiden fan. but they did many tours on the same ablum often, and latest tour is not in relation with new material realy.


----------

